# Puppy Quarantined for biting



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Puppy Quarantined 

Poor little guy! I hope he gets out soon.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Quote:Anyone who's ever fed a puppy by hand knows it comes with risks. Jane Curley knew this when she offered her 11-week-old German Shepherd puppy, Greta, a bit of bacon. Not surprisingly, the puppy overshot and ended up biting Curley's finger -- an injury that required three stitches, reports FOX Charlotte.
> 
> Curley also wasn't surprised to see animal control show up at her door after her hospital visit, but when the officer said he'd have to take the puppy with him, Curley told FOX Charlotte, "[O]ur jaws dropped to the floor and we just panicked."
> 
> ...





Poor Baby Greta


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I was just about to post this! You beat me to it. I hope things work out for the puppy, she's adorable!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

that is just ridiculous...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HOW STUPID!
That makes me SO mad.
HELLO? Its a puppy!
They should have seen my arms & legs & toes & fingers when Keys was a baby.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That is outragous! If I were that woman I would have an attorney on their behinds sooooo fast, doing anything to get that pup out! Not only is this law rubbage, but that pup is likely to get sick (maybe even die) as a result of being confined in a shelter as his young age. 

ok, I just watched the Video, I guess he's at the Vet-its still wrong.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

This is just horrible for the pup. I hope her psychology doesn't get disturbed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh my, one of my puppies, Hunter, bit his new owner's hand and drew blood before she chose him. (They are happy with him and sent me photos.) He was older than this pup. There wasn't any stitches, in fact, I asked her if she needed first aid and she said no. I gave her some neosporin. She is a nursing student. But still, this law would have him stuck in a dungeon instead of learning how to take it nice.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Not the least surprised! First thought was North Carolina...

Almost had the same thing happen to me in Asheville, NC when one of my dogs was about 4 months old. Was throwing a stick for her to fetch and she accidentally bit my hand.

I knew it looked like a 'stitches needed,' so took myself to the emergency care center.They wouldn't stitch and declared it a 'dog bite.'

I explained it was a puppy and an accident - my fault to boot. No, no, they said, a bite is a bite and must be reported.

Next thing I know, an animal control officer is at my door demanding my pup to impound her. Again I explained and pleaded. 

Then when Lily came wagging around the corner, he relented, but only on the condition she not leave my property until quarantine period passed -and believe you me - they came back to check.

There after Lily was listed as a 'dangerous' dog in North Carolina. Sweetest tempered GSD in the world too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Freaking stupid!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

idiotic. so sorry.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

You just can't fix stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is the most fustrating, silly, stupidest thing I have heard!

Stark's nickname use to be "Shark" when he was little. You should of seen my legs and hands. Oh, he bit my big toe one day while I was napping and drew blood too!

It's a PUPPY!!!

Some people need to be quarantined!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Holy crap that's stupid.


----------



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

Wow, this sounds unreal. What a stupid law. my friends dog is also deemed dangerous in NC, she played with someones pet rabbit and paralyzed her, accidentally, and then had all these restrictions set on her, shes a husky and is super friendly and loving. the lady in court was claiming she was scared for her daughters life, which was of course a lie. People who dont like animals suck.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

When my pup was around 4 months she ripped my hand while we were wrestling for a stick. Went to the hospital and got a couple stitches .... told them I tore it on a nail because I knew I would have to deal with all that crap. One of my few smart moves. She had had all her shots and my tetanus was up-to-date.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Ended up in hospital because of Shenzi, completely accidental. Must have looked pitiful because they told me they usually report all dog bites but wasnt reporting mine. 

I'm very sorry your poor girl was labelled that way.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This is why you don't tell the hospital that you got bit by your dog if you don't want him euthanized. 

SO sad.


----------

